# Bird trouble



## donnary (May 3, 2020)

Here's my delimma. I am permenatly parked at a campground and I have a,deck and wooden roof over my camper. My problem is the birds want to build nests in the rafters and all they are good for is making a mess
I've tried about everything including that bird gel and that did good but after awhile it got dirty and it was just as bad as the birds. I should have kept the awning. Anyone with any suggestions other than a shotgun please let me know thanx.


----------



## bigpaul (Feb 21, 2021)

donnary said:


> Here's my delimma. I am permenatly parked at a campground and I have a,deck and wooden roof over my camper. My problem is the birds want to build nests in the rafters and all they are good for is making a mess
> I've tried about everything including that bird gel and that did good but after awhile it got dirty and it was just as bad as the birds. I should have kept the awning. Anyone with any suggestions other than a shotgun please let me know thanx.


I found hanging old cd's from string from the rafters keeps birds away anything shiny. It dose work


----------



## ssiegfried (Mar 19, 2021)

donnary said:


> Here's my delimma. I am permenatly parked at a campground and I have a,deck and wooden roof over my camper. My problem is the birds want to build nests in the rafters and all they are good for is making a mess
> I've tried about everything including that bird gel and that did good but after awhile it got dirty and it was just as bad as the birds. I should have kept the awning. Anyone with any suggestions other than a shotgun please let me know thanx.


I would try putting a fake owl or hawk in the rafters where they will see it to scare them away, or a fake squirrel. Squirrels will raid nests and maybe they will recognize that.  Or use those bird deterrent strips that you see on the tops of buildings like at Winco, where it's sharp and they can't land. Good luck!


----------



## Newelly (Mar 23, 2021)

donnary said:


> Here's my delimma. I am permenatly parked at a campground and I have a,deck and wooden roof over my camper. My problem is the birds want to build nests in the rafters and all they are good for is making a mess
> I've tried about everything including that bird gel and that did good but after awhile it got dirty and it was just as bad as the birds. I should have kept the awning. Anyone with any suggestions other than a shotgun please let me know thanx.


Move


----------



## bigpaul (Mar 24, 2021)

donnary said:


> Here's my delimma. I am permenatly parked at a campground and I have a,deck and wooden roof over my camper. My problem is the birds want to build nests in the rafters and all they are good for is making a mess
> I've tried about everything including that bird gel and that did good but after awhile it got dirty and it was just as bad as the birds. I should have kept the awning. Anyone with any suggestions other than a shotgun please let me know thanx.


I found hanging old cd's from string from the rafters keeps birds away anything shiny. It dose w


Newelly said:


> found hanging old cd's from string from the rafters keeps birds away anything shiny. It dose work


----------

